
Saito Arcade: Boardgames Come to the Blockchain - trevelyan
https://medium.com/@coinness/saito-arcade-boardgames-come-to-the-blockchain-8cc6c0c1cf46
======
curiousgeorge
This is awesome. Twilight Struggle is one of my favourite games and the other
implementations I have played are wrapped-up in too many unnecessary
flourishes -- useless sound effects and video -- this looks clean and puts
gameplay first. The focus is where it needs to be. I will definitely be using
this.

The idea behind the blockchain is interesting too. Looking forward to hearing
more discussion from people in the blockchain space about whether we can
actually do this on POW and POS chains and whether the critique of bitcoin
here is valid.

------
bearguy
Looks pretty neat, doesn't look like there's any login system so I'm not sure
how it's keeping track of games. What's the easiest way to get started?

~~~
trevelyan
The game engine runs in the browser takes care of that. If you clear your
cache you'll get a new account the next time it loads.

------
sandyfjord
Surprised that Twilight Struggle has been put on the blockchain.

~~~
trevelyan
such a great game

